# Problemas con Pen Drive



## Just_a_Kid_without_Guitar (Abr 23, 2006)

Mi pen drive Nspire de 512mb no se q diablos le pasa... ya como reproductor no sirve xq cuando trato de prenderlo se apaga al instante, el solo sigue tratando de encender pero se apaga... No tngo problemas con el, como pen drive la pc lo reconoce y todo... Pense q era el boton de encendido y los contactos de la bateria no parece ser el problema... no se q hacer... stoy frustrado... 

Pero lo mas raro que este problema lo tuvo hace meses atras... yo lo habia tirado al olvido porque lo crei sin reparo... Peeero un día le coloque una pila y el muy sucio funcionó sin problemas y no se apagó... ok... ME alegré  y fui al dia siguiente a comprar unas baterias nuevas para probar... la coloqué y falló igual q antes...  de nuevo me desilusione..  cuando iba en autobus de regreso a mi casa... estaba tan fastidiado q quise intentarlo de nuevo... pues adivinen.. Funcionó el desgraciado como por 3 horas...    entonces, llegué a casa y lo concte a la pc, le cambié las canciones y demás... lo dsconcte, lo encendí y funcionó... Fui muy feliz, hasta q llego mi hermano y le dije q se habia arreglado...  y al ratico dejó de funcionar...  ya no se q le sucede... 


Para completar el asunto, mi brother lo destapó y revisó unas cosas y no halló nada...entonces lo toqué yo y...  le tumbe uno de los contactos donde van las baterías... el positivo (+)... ahi pense q mas mala suerte no podria tener... mi hermano como tiene habilidad para estas cosas lo soldó de nuevo... pero igual no se queda encendido... se apaga al momento... 


necesito ayuda... por favor... diganme q hacer... Mi fuerte es en internet, manejando software... pero nada fisico, nada hardware porque soy muy malo como ya notarán... mi hermano si sabe... 

por favor, quien sepa q me diga xq no tngo dinero para comprarme otro  


Gracias de antemano...


----------



## MultiLAN (Abr 23, 2006)

http://www.s1mp3.org/es/index.php


----------



## Just_a_Kid_without_Guitar (Abr 25, 2006)

entonces crees q s un problema de firmware???


----------



## Just_a_Kid_without_Guitar (May 9, 2006)

Nadie me va a ayudar????


----------



## Zulu (Jun 3, 2006)

Cómo fijar la edición de recomienzo



La edición del recomenzar es causada por los parásitos atmosféricos. Para reducir al mínimo/solucione el recomienzo, usted debe aislar totalmente a su jugador del exterior.


Esto es una cosa dura a hacer, porque el caso tiene una parte metálica que mantenga el enchufe del USB y el micrófono contacto con el exterior y de tal modo no prohiba a electricidad estática a la "entrada el dispositivo y zap la.


Usted tiene que abrir al jugador y aislar las piezas. Si usted no sabe abrir a su jugador, comprueba Dissassemble el s1mp3.


Para aislar esas piezas, usted puede utilizar la cinta pegajosa ordinaria, o cualquier aislador piensa el material.


He aislado los tableros, los tornillos, el enchufe del USB, el micrófono, y la parte metálica que los tactos él.


Para comprobar si trabajó, usted puede poner a su jugador cerca de un monitor/TV y ver si zaps. Guarde el monitor/TV encendido por un rato, déle vuelta apagado y después haga inmediatamente el contacto entre la pantalla y el caso s1mp3. Usted puede comprobar si usted aislamiento es bueno usando un multímetro.


Si usted es totalmente SEGURO que camina esto no trabaja, quite los tornillos y vea si soluciona. Si hace usted puede utilizar el pegamento para fijar a su tablero al caso. Si no trabaja, usted necesidad del migh de desoldar y después de resoldar su viruta de memoria de destello principal.   

Va al sitio abajo y usted verá que usted también variar extremidades útiles como fotografías de en cuanto a hace el procedimiento descrito arriba, buena suerte


http://www.s1mp3.org/es/index.php

 Sitio recibido por GTLinx.COM

Sostén/diseñador del sitio: Wladston Viana - wladston en el gmail.COM

Protegido por la licencia de la documentación de FreeBSD - chasque para los detalles


----------



## fermolas (Jul 5, 2006)

Just_a_Kid_without_Guitar dijo:
			
		

> Nadie me va a ayudar????




en esta pagina esta el firmware que necasitas

http://www.nspiregear.com/download.asp


----------



## fermolas (Jul 5, 2006)

en esta pagina esta el firmware que necesitas

http://www.nspiregear.com/download.asp


----------



## Just_a_Kid_without_Guitar (Jul 12, 2006)

man sabes q no se q paso... pero ttratando de instalar el nuevo firmware... ahora ya ni lo reconoce como pen drive...


----------

